# Juvenile Renal Dysplasia



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

After reading a recent thread on here, it made me think that JRD is becoming more and more common. Not that it is seen everyday, but it is showing more.

There is a genetic test out there and it has been found that JRD is dominant with incomplete penetrance. Here is the link for the testing:
DOGenes - Genetic Testing and Research for Dogs
The plus? There is a genetic test. The minus? It is $135 for a single test.

Breeders, would you test for this or not and why?


----------

